

Women with this Gene are more Likely to Cheat on their Partners - amelius
http://www.sciencealert.com/women-with-this-gene-are-more-likely-to-cheat-on-their-partners-research-suggests

======
JoeAltmaier
Its not 'cheating' when a female chooses multiple partners. Its selecting for
good genes. The home partner may be a good provider; that doesn't mean those
are the only genes that are important.

~~~
test162346
LOL

Funny. You are probably kinda correct about the reason though.

The article makes this extremely silly statement "Maybe it all comes down to
the fact that, depending on our genes, for some of us, cheating just feels
good". Uhh no that doesn't ultimately explain anything. The most likely reason
is quite obvious. To have the the genes of an alpha male (defined as one of
the most biologically fit males) passed on to her offspring. Not exactly a
surprise given the nature of female animals in general who tend to be
monopolized by high ranking males in polygynous species, whether by choice or
by force.
[http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2009/07/the_lens_of_hyp....](http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2009/07/the_lens_of_hyp.html)

